# SAFC vs. SAFC2



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm looking to buy an apexi SAFC2, however I was just wondering what the difference between the early model SAFC is compared to the late model SAFC2 besides price... anyone know?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

better support for bigger injectors and afm's


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah and i heard the safc2 has alot more options too, so i'm gonna be going for that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

more adjustment levels for RPM


----------

